
RssHub – A feed aggregator that can generate feeds from pretty much everything - tvvocold
https://docs.rsshub.app/en/
======
cyborgx7
How come noone has managed to crack the RSS rock yet? Everything has an RSS
feed (though it's decreasing). Rss readers have more content than any social
network. It seems like you should be able to build something with this that
has broad adoption. There has to be something missing.

My theory has been for a while that what is missing is publishing. People
don't just want to consume, they also want to share what they find and like
and what they made themselves. I even started working on a web-based rss-
reader/(micro)blogging thing at one point. Maybe I should give that another
crack.

~~~
vsund
This is exactly what I don't understand about all the feed readers out there.
It seems so obvious that the next step for feed readers would be social
interactions like sharing, also it would be to easy to add I guess.

Additionally the aspect of consuming YouTube via RSS feed. Feed readers could
simply add small logic which transforms a given YouTube account into one of

    
    
      https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=<account_id>
      https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?user=<account_name>
    

And so on for similar services. RSS has such great potential but somehow
nobody uses all of it.

Is there anything I miss? Why don't feed readers support external services
(like the YouTube example from above)? Why don't feed readers add social
features?

~~~
grumph
You can add the RSS feed of a youtube channel with the Tiny Tiny RSS
bookmarklet, it's working for most channels, but not all for a reason I don't
understand yet.

~~~
jasonkostempski
YouTube channel feeds, if they have one, are at:
www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id={channel_id} Some channels have a
custom url and the id isn't obvious but it should be in the page source
somewhere.

For example, "It's Okay To Be Smart" is at
"www.youtube.com/user/itsokaytobesmart". Right click, view page source, search
for "/channel/". That finds "<link rel="canonical"
href="[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH4BNI0-FOK2dMXoFtViWHw">"](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH4BNI0-FOK2dMXoFtViWHw">").
So the feed url is:

    
    
        https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=UCH4BNI0-FOK2dMXoFtViWHw

~~~
bhrgunatha
I'm not sure what the relationship between channels and users is. I think it's
many-to-many and I'm aware of 3 feed types:

    
    
        https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?user=<username>  
        https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=<channel id>  
        https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?playlist_id=<playlist id>  
    
    

Would love to hear if there are more.

~~~
jasonkostempski
Woah, I spent more time than I care to admit trying to find some feeds. I
thought I had the secret sauce all figured out :)
[https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?user=itsokaytobesma...](https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?user=itsokaytobesmart)
is much easier to use. I can think of a few channels where the play list thing
will come in handy if it works. Gamers where I only want to see 1 out of 50
games they play and are who are orginized enough to keep seperate playlist is
one example. You can't even do that with YouTubes own subscription method as
far as I know.

------
captn3m0
I was so happy at seeing telegram, but it requires admin rights to the
channel. There is so much content (a lot of it non-english) hidden away in
telegram channels that I want to be part of the open web.

If someone wants to take it up, it is definitely doable with a telegram user
account, but the APIs are not readily usable:
[https://github.com/captn3m0/ideas#telegram-to-
rss](https://github.com/captn3m0/ideas#telegram-to-rss)

Also, if someone is looking to follow lots of GitHub projects using their
release feeds, I wrote a OPML generator that uses your Starred repos to
generate a OPML file for you: [https://github.com/captn3m0/opml-
gen](https://github.com/captn3m0/opml-gen)

~~~
disiplus
telegram has this shitty feature where if anybody knows your public username
they can add you to any group they want.

this is the source of the shitty spam on telegram right now. i was active in
the crypto space and my username leaked. im now added to ton of spam and pump
groups daily and i cannot block it.

also you dont need admin rights to the channel, but you have to work with
[https://core.telegram.org/mtproto](https://core.telegram.org/mtproto) to
scrape channels. i did some side project with this
[https://github.com/zerobias/telegram-
mtproto](https://github.com/zerobias/telegram-mtproto)

~~~
lozf
In Telegram: "Settings, Security, Groups" has options to allow everyone or
just your contacts to add you to groups. Contacts alone is usually adequate,
but you can add exceptions.

~~~
disiplus
thank you. why would "everyone" be the default setting, i cannot imagine.

~~~
davchana
The reason might be to add & increase the number of users in any group.

------
aiNohY6g
See also [https://github.com/RSS-Bridge/](https://github.com/RSS-Bridge/)

~~~
zaarn
Interestingly, they have bridges for some websites that do have RSS feeds
(Steam, Youtube and HN)... Maybe because the feeds are hard to find?

~~~
Aelius
I use YouTube RSS and the most annoying thing is that it doesn't use the
conventional date stamp, which is very annoying. That's a problem worth
fixing.

~~~
zaarn
Humm, I don't think I had this be a problem. Likely TTRSS ignores this issue
and/or just parses the timestamp until numbers come out.

------
rhabarba
See also
[https://bitbucket.org/tux_/rssparser.lisp](https://bitbucket.org/tux_/rssparser.lisp)
(disclosure: mine).

------
k1m
I work on Feed Creator which might be interesting too:
[http://createfeed.fivefilters.org](http://createfeed.fivefilters.org)

------
joaomsa
Nice companion to: [http://fetchrss.com/](http://fetchrss.com/)

------
entropie
I don't understand exactly what this software does. The demo link on the
frontpage leads to a welcome page. The site is very uninformative but looks
very bloated.

------
nreece
This looks great!

* _Shameless plug_ *: Our little startup, Feedity - [https://feedity.com](https://feedity.com), helps create custom RSS feeds for any webpage, even social networks (Facebook, Instagram, Twitter), via an online feed builder and REST API.

------
sonnhy
Is there a RSS generator for Facebook pages as well? Will this support
Facebook pages later on?

~~~
rodorgas
Facebook used to have a RSS feed, but was shutdown: it's not interesting to
Facebook that users spent less time on their plataform. AFAIK RSS feed are
currently only supported by [https://fetchrss.com/](https://fetchrss.com/),
but it's paid or ad-based.

------
h43z
This python script
[https://github.com/h43z/rssify](https://github.com/h43z/rssify) serves me
well to get and RSS feed for websites that don't provide one.

~~~
rhabarba
It has a lot of dependencies though. (You might also like mine which can be
compiled into a portable binary with one extra line of code. ;-))

------
superwayne
Link to GitHub:
[https://github.com/DIYgod/RSSHub](https://github.com/DIYgod/RSSHub)

------
jim-jim-jim
This is much appreciated for twitter, which is astoundingly over-engineered
for a site about little blurbs of text.

------
ccnafr
Oh... another service similar to Page2RSS that will die in 6 months. Sign me
right up :[

~~~
WaltPurvis
Looks to me like it's a service you can deploy on your own server.

------
staz
My mind read that as RSS + SSH and started wondering what funny thing that
could do...

------
smpetrey
Neat! Now if it could only RSS-ify _literally anything_ this could be useful.

------
amelius
Does it support Facebook group posts?

~~~
omerbensaadon
I would like to know this as well!

------
ajaygeorge91
exactly what i was looking for

